# You can make money at this job



## Seahawk3 (Oct 5, 2016)

Not every market is built the same some markets you're just not going to make enough money and other markets you'll do just fine.

in my particular market I averaged almost $15 an hour after expenditures. Avg wage here is 10 an hr.


----------



## sd1303 (Nov 11, 2015)

Seahawk3 said:


> Not every market is built the same some markets you're just not going to make enough money and other markets you'll do just fine.
> 
> in my particular market I averaged almost $15 an hour after expenditures. Avg wage here is 10 an hr.


Cool story, bro.


----------



## Seahawk3 (Oct 5, 2016)

sd1303 said:


> Cool story, bro.


Wasnt suppose to be a cool story just info for those looking to be drivers


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

When you say "expenses" are you including things like depreciation? Sure you might have gotten lucky and not needed a major car repair but that doesn't mean you won't need one tomorrow. Or maybe you might just need a new vehicle entirely.

How would your earnings be affected if tomorrow your car completely died and it was goign to cost $8,000 to fix it (some transmissions do cost this much)?

Also please realize there is a lot of risk in driving around all day. Just today for instance some kid hit me in the rear while on his scooter. It did some very minor damage to my bumper. A couple months back in driving home after dropping off a passenger a big chunk of concrete bounced out of truck and hit the top of my car putting a huge dent in it and messing up the paint. If it had been a little lower it could have went through the windshield and possibly killed me.

I used to do taxi as well. Last year I learned that a taxi friend I worked with once was killed while driving his cab. Another car veered into him and forced him to hit a utility pole. Driving is very dangerous. We are driving 300-500% more than the average person. That means 3-5 times the risk of accidents. Even if you are the best driver in the world you can't always control what others will do. Every day you get behind that wheel you are rolling the dice.


----------



## Seahawk3 (Oct 5, 2016)

touberornottouber said:


> When you say "expenses" are you including things like depreciation? Sure you might have gotten lucky and not needed a major car repair but that doesn't mean you won't need one tomorrow. Or maybe you might just need a new vehicle entirely.
> 
> How would your earnings be affected if tomorrow your car completely died and it was goign to cost $8,000 to fix it (some transmissions do cost this much)?
> 
> ...


I included every expense including car payments, cellphone, insurance, gas, internet at home, car washes, tires brakes and oil changes. Been doing this 3 years and have been an indepent contractor for over a decade. Also my car has a 100k bumper to bumper warranty and my car will be paid off by then. Part of my expense was 800 car payment as I'm paying off my car in 2.5 years. As for minor damage it's not a big deal it's a work car. My insurance has a 0 deductible and rental just in case


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Seahawk3 said:


> I included every expense including car payments, cellphone, insurance, gas, internet at home, car washes, tires brakes and oil changes. Been doing this 3 years and have been an indepent contractor for over a decade.


Cool. But what if so far you have just gotten lucky and didn't need a major repair? I've been driving about three years too (October 2016) for rideshare in the same vehicle. So far I've only had to replace things like tires, brakes, batteries, filters, and spark plugs. My vehicle has about 100,000 miles on it now. But that doesn't mean the next three years will be just like it. I'd be a fool to think that. In fact in two years no matter what I'm probably going to need a new vehicle. You should also probably be factoring in depreciation.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Seahawk3 said:


> Part of my expense was 800 car payment


$800 per month???  And still making $15/hr even after that has been deducted? Mmmkkayy...


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Seahawk3 said:


> Not every market is built the same some markets you're just not going to make enough money and other markets you'll do just fine.
> 
> in my particular market I averaged almost $15 an hour after expenditures. Avg wage here is 10 an hr.


I worked two hours yesterday and made $70! Woo hoo!

Face it. If you drive consistently you're going to put at least 60K or 70K miles on your car each year. That's the rub.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

When the honeymoon period is over and Uber stops spoon feeding you things will change.


----------



## Seahawk3 (Oct 5, 2016)

TomTheAnt said:


> $800 per month???  And still making $15/hr even after that has been deducted? Mmmkkayy...


I make 900 a week roughly so its 1 week pay. And yes the 800 car payment which is accelerated to pay off my car 4.6 years sooner then the loan is included in expenses. If I paid only the min my hourly wage would be closer to 19 an hr



Tnasty said:


> When the honeymoon period is over and Uber stops spoon feeding you things will change.


Been doing this for almost 3 years over 10k fares. Now I'm not saying there isn't stuff to complain about. Also I said every market is different. I make 1.31 a mile and .18 a minute. Avg day I make 150 in 8 hrs. I also do Lyft grubhub and doordash in conjunction with uber.



touberornottouber said:


> Cool. But what if so far you have just gotten lucky and didn't need a major repair? I've been driving about three years too (October 2016) for rideshare in the same vehicle. So far I've only had to replace things like tires, brakes, batteries, filters, and spark plugs. My vehicle has about 100,000 miles on it now. But that doesn't mean the next three years will be just like it. I'd be a fool to think that. In fact in two years no matter what I'm probably going to need a new vehicle. You should also probably be factoring in depreciation.


I dont think you understand my car is covered for any repairs for 100k miles. The car will be paid off by then. So if it breaks down I get a new 1 with a big warranty. If it does need to go to the shop my insurance gets me a rental same make and model. So I am covered. I also have a 2nd car that I use that's older

I


Coachman said:


> I worked two hours yesterday and made $70! Woo hoo!
> 
> Face it. If you drive consistently you're going to put at least 60K or 70K miles on your car each year. That's the rub.


 I put roughly 45k a year and make about that before deductions.

As I mentioned every market is different in my market currently the way that it is structured you can make a living now there are other markets where I look at their minimum fares and the average you make per mile and I just don't see how it's possible

As I mentioned every market is different in my market currently the way that it is structured you can make a living now there are other markets where I look at their minimum fares and the average you make per mile and I just don't see how it's possible


----------



## gambler1621 (Nov 14, 2017)

Seahawk3 said:


> My insurance has a 0 deductible and rental just in case


Do you have a rideshare endorsement or commercial policy? If you have personal insurance, you have NO insurance while doing rideshare. I am not aware of any companies that offer a $0 deductible at all anymore, let alone on a rideshare or commercial policy.



Seahawk3 said:


> Also my car has a 100k bumper to bumper warranty


You need to check the paperwork that came with your 100k warranty. Most warranties are extremely limited or voided if the vehicle is used for commercial purposes (rideshare).



> If it does need to go to the shop my insurance gets me a rental same make and model.


The rental cannot be used for rideshare. Uber and Lyft won't let you, or the rental contract will forbid it.

How fast you pay off your car does not equal depreciation. Cars depreciate at a different rate than the amortization of your loan. Paying off your loan more quickly that expected will help to equalize them to an extent. Car depreciation can be determined by closely following the market value of your car on a regular basis. Many things affect the value including mileage, age, condition, and other things that you cannot anticipate like the value of the brand being harmed. In your case, you are in better shape than 98% of drivers with a car payment.

I hope for your sake I am wrong, but there is a good likelihood that you have no insurance and no warranty. There is also a chance that your car is depreciating faster than you think it is.

Good Luck


----------



## CvilleUber (Aug 29, 2016)

So let's do the right thing, here.. the government says in 2018, it costs $.0545 per mile to maintain your car. Let's just lower that to 35 cents, as we all know that's inflated. That covers maintenance and gas only (not depreciation). Minus your 9.6k of car payments, just mileage and car payment is at 25k for the year.

$900 / week = $47k/year.

Net is now 47k-25k = $22k. 

Let's just (for the fun of it) say you worked 30/hrs week... That's $13.75 per hour. But that doesn't include car washes, oh and I don't even want to guess what your insurance payment is for a $0 deductible. $0 deductible, that's got to be minimum 2k/yr. -- Bringing your hourly wage down to $12.47 (if you only worked 30 hrs). You probably worked closer to 45... but hrs/week doesn't really matter.

What matters - if this is your only job (it's at least the main one) - is 20k enough to bring home in a year? Is it worth it to depreciate your car? After 3 years, your car now has 140k miles on it, making it very unattractive to any potential buyer.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

One thing I learned from this forum is to never say you are making money. Many will shoot it down quickly. Yet many still drive every day I am guessing for charity.

I agree some markets are more profitable than others, smart driving and a little effort can increase that profitability in any market. Every job has risks some more than others.

Glad you are making it work in your market.


----------



## justfacts (Feb 3, 2019)

Seahawk3 said:


> I make 900 a week roughly so its 1 week pay. And yes the 800 car payment which is accelerated to pay off my car 4.6 years sooner then the loan is included in expenses. If I paid only the min my hourly wage would be closer to 19 an hr
> 
> 
> Been doing this for almost 3 years over 10k fares. Now I'm not saying there isn't stuff to complain about. Also I said every market is different. I make 1.31 a mile and .18 a minute. Avg day I make 150 in 8 hrs. I also do Lyft grubhub and doordash in conjunction with uber.
> ...


I make about $17 an hr in Vegas market after expenses and we get .60 mile, what am I missing? You are 33 , come back when you have a little more life exp behind you. And I already can see the writing on the wall in less than 4 weeks full time . Did you hear that? .60 mile. U can hide behind warranty's , but bottom line is , we will all be looking for something eventually when the absolute bottom hits


----------



## CvilleUber (Aug 29, 2016)

FLKeys said:


> One thing I learned from this forum is to never say you are making money. Many will shoot it down quickly. Yet many still drive every day I am guessing for charity.
> 
> I agree some markets are more profitable than others, smart driving and a little effort can increase that profitability in any market. Every job has risks some more than others.
> 
> Glad you are making it work in your market.


IMO, this is a side gig - it's great when it's great... but it's supposed to be a "gig."

For those that can turn it into a full-time job - that's great, but it won't be there in 2-5 years.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Seahawk3 said:


> Wasnt suppose to be a cool story just info for those looking to be drivers


So you want more drivers in your area so that your average is on par with the local average? Gotcha.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

CvilleUber said:


> IMO, this is a side gig - it's great when it's great... but it's supposed to be a "gig."
> 
> For those that can turn it into a full-time job - that's great, but it won't be there in 2-5 years.


I agree, for me it is a side gig. At first it was to help cover the costs to replace my roof from hurricane damages that insurance did not pay, now it is to help fund my retirement. I can see some making a full-time job out of it, that is a their choice and if they are happy more power to them.

Can you guarantee any job will be around in 2-5 years. There is no absolutes. One of my previous jobs was HR for a company that employed 100+ people. I was replaced by a do it yourself web based hiring and benefits software package and my job of 9 years was eliminated. Yes I could get another HR Job somewhere else, just like Uber/Lyft drivers could get another driving job somewhere else.

This past Sunday night I was offered a full-time or part-time driving job by a chain of resorts here. The pay offer was very tempting. They approached me because of my professionalism as I dropped off and picked up PAX there. I thanked them and told them I would keep the offer in mind if something changed in the future. I just can't give up the freedom of time that Uber/Lyft gives me right now, especially with my day job sometimes turning into long hours without notice.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Seahawk3 said:


> Not every market is built the same some markets you're just not going to make enough money and other markets you'll do just fine.
> 
> in my particular market I averaged almost $15 an hour after expenditures. Avg wage here is 10 an hr.


I agree. I am generating $25 of revenue an hour on average. We have a massive market and a lot of real estate to cover where I drive.



FLKeys said:


> I just can't give up the freedom of time that Uber/Lyft gives me right now, especially with my day job sometimes turning into long hours without notice.


I am sitting at home as Mrs Ant 7 and I are going away for a long weekend. I like that I don't have to grovel to my boss and then HR.....etc.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Average wage is $10 an hour?

No wonder why BBC picked Missoula to do their program on


----------



## AnotherUberGuy (Oct 26, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> One thing I learned from this forum is to never say you are making money. Many will shoot it down quickly. Yet many still drive every day I am guessing for charity.


I think this is everyone saying in their own unique way, to be cautionary about Uber being a viable long-term full time occupation. Just because you are doing well today doesn't mean it will still be there tomorrow. Assuming Uber is even around in the next 5 years, they are going to continue to decrease UberX pay in every market that they're legally allowed to, until everyone is getting $0.60/mile. It's just a matter of time. There is no other way for them to be profitable.

If you are driving Uber full time and making Life Changing Money, I would say keep grinding that as long as you possibly can, but realize that you may need a plan B.

With that said, Many do still drive every day with their own definition of what constitutes "doing well". I have a full time job and I am driving to make some extra pocket money. So I have the luxury of driving when I want to, and if it was to end tomorrow ... well, I'd be rather unhappy but I wouldnt be scrambling to find another source of income to pay the rent.


----------



## sd1303 (Nov 11, 2015)

Seahawk3 said:


> Wasnt suppose to be a cool story just info for those looking to be drivers


Cool info, bro. :wink:


----------



## Seahawk3 (Oct 5, 2016)

gambler1621 said:


> Do you have a rideshare endorsement or commercial policy? If you have personal insurance, you have NO insurance while doing rideshare. I am not aware of any companies that offer a $0 deductible at all anymore, let alone on a rideshare or commercial policy.
> 
> You need to check the paperwork that came with your 100k warranty. Most warranties are extremely limited or voided if the vehicle is used for commercial purposes (rideshare).
> 
> ...


 I have a ride share endorsement so I am OK and my 100000 mile bumper to plumper is for anything that is a non wearable items such as tires brakes oil etc. I checked because it's through the dealership and I had my lawyer look at the paperwork and there is nothing that says I cannot use it for commercial purposes. I also know depreciation is different then car payments. But since I'm paying my car off before complete depreciation the 800 payments are the more effective way to gauge my wages. I own a Kia so at 100k miles my car will still be worth 10k roughly and I paid 20k for it.



CvilleUber said:


> So let's do the right thing, here.. the government says in 2018, it costs $.0545 per mile to maintain your car. Let's just lower that to 35 cents, as we all know that's inflated. That covers maintenance and gas only (not depreciation). Minus your 9.6k of car payments, just mileage and car payment is at 25k for the year.
> 
> $900 / week = $47k/year.
> 
> ...


My car doesn't cost .35 a mile to operate. There is very little cost. I include in my expense gas, car washes, insurance, cellphone, car payments, tires oiled and brakes, home internet. And I came out to damn near 15 and hr

I also said I have an older car i use as a back up just in case.



justfacts said:


> I make about $17 an hr in Vegas market after expenses and we get .60 mile, what am I missing? You are 33 , come back when you have a little more life exp behind you. And I already can see the writing on the wall in less than 4 weeks full time . Did you hear that? .60 mile. U can hide behind warranty's , but bottom line is , we will all be looking for something eventually when the absolute bottom hits


My market is 1.31 a mile. Yes I'm 33 but I have plenty of experience. I have a business degree and have been an IC for over a decade.

I also know that this job might not be around in 2 years. My business degree allows me a lot of flexibility if I ever needed to I can easily get a job managing another company small business or otherwise to make a decent living I just prefer doing this at allows me the flexibility that my life currently requires


----------



## justfacts (Feb 3, 2019)

A business degree and your bragging about $15 an hour, damn our country is ****ed



justfacts said:


> A business degree and your bragging about $15 an hour, damn our country is @@@@ed


And you have a lawyer , yeah sure, lmao. U need a lawyer to confirm your making $15 , something smells? Did you fart?


----------



## Seahawk3 (Oct 5, 2016)

justfacts said:


> A business degree and your bragging about $15 an hour, damn our country is @@@@ed
> 
> 
> And you have a lawyer , yeah sure, lmao. U need a lawyer to confirm your making $15 , something smells? Did you fart?


Definitely not bragging the whole post was suppose to inform people that you can still do ok with this gig. and I make roughly 70k a year between uber and my other ventures. 1 of which I keep a lawyer on retainer because the business is very tricky and state laws here are ever changing.

My primary goal of rideshare was to reduce my tax liability at the end of the year.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Seahawk3 said:


> Definitely not bragging the whole post was suppose to inform people that you can still do ok with this gig. and I make roughly 70k a year between uber and my other ventures. 1 of which I keep a lawyer on retainer because the business is very tricky and state laws here are ever changing.
> 
> My primary goal of rideshare was to reduce my tax liability at the end of the year.


I welcome your positive comments. I, too, enjoy the Rideshare income as a supplement to my other streams. You are being realistic. $15/hr is about all a person can expect to drive people around in a car. If you are averaging that here you're doing pretty well. There are times in the summer when it's much less.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Seahawk3 said:


> I make 900 a week roughly so its 1 week pay. And yes the 800 car payment which is accelerated to pay off my car 4.6 years sooner then the loan is included in expenses. If I paid only the min my hourly wage would be closer to 19 an hr
> 
> 
> Been doing this for almost 3 years over 10k fares. Now I'm not saying there isn't stuff to complain about. Also I said every market is different. I make 1.31 a mile and .18 a minute. Avg day I make 150 in 8 hrs. I also do Lyft grubhub and doordash in conjunction with uber.
> ...


All I see is that you can do ok at $1.31 per mile. 99% of markets are NOT at that rate. Many are less than half.

You keep saying "make" then "take home" or other wording. What is your actual payment from uber and the other apps? Because I don't think you're telling the whole story.


----------



## Seahawk3 (Oct 5, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> All I see is that you can do ok at $1.31 per mile. 99% of markets are NOT at that rate. Many are less than half.
> 
> You keep saying "make" then "take home" or other wording. What is your actual payment from uber and the other apps? Because I don't think you're telling the whole story.


Between uber/Lyft I make 900 a wk avg after fuel expenses plain and simple


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Seahawk3 said:


> I included every expense including car payments, cellphone, insurance, gas, internet at home, car washes, tires brakes and oil changes. Been doing this 3 years and have been an indepent contractor for over a decade. Also my car has a 100k bumper to bumper warranty and my car will be paid off by then. Part of my expense was 800 car payment as I'm paying off my car in 2.5 years. As for minor damage it's not a big deal it's a work car. My insurance has a 0 deductible and rental just in case


You missed a TON of expenses:

Taxes
Health Insurance
Vacation
Retirement

So, Mr. 'I've been doing this for 3 years' how much did you put in your IRA??
What about your HSA? What is your health insurance premium?
$0 deductible?? LOL NO. Lyft and uber have at least $1k deductible that your personal insurance won't pay, and did you inform your lien holder that you're driving you car into the ground and have negative equity in it now? GAP insurance won't cover commercial use.

Post some numbers if you can. I bet you can't.



Seahawk3 said:


> Between uber/Lyft I make 900 a wk avg after fuel expenses plain and simple


So you have to do at least what, 40 hours to hit that number?

Again, what have you put in retirement? Your health insurance? Vacation time?

If you did a real P&L that number is not $900/wk


----------



## Seahawk3 (Oct 5, 2016)

NOXDriver said:


> You missed a TON of expenses:
> 
> Taxes
> Health Insurance
> ...


My personal insurance has a 0 deductible. Which is what I would use before ever considering Lyft or uber's insurance. My health insurance is thru my wife's work. I put roughly 4k a year away for retirement. My wife has a seperate 401k plan thru her work. And last year we got back 670 state and 437 federal. My numbers I posted at the very beginning learn how to read.

I also stated my car will be paid off before my warranty is up. My lien holder knows I drive commercial and I have the proper insurance to make sure there investment is secure. I work uber/Lyft about 32hrs a week and I put 20hrs at my other job where I am a gm of a small dispensary


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

You can make a good "hourly wage" at this gig if in almost any market if you pay attention, pick and choose when and where you drive, and don't rely on it for income.

If I only work a special event where I know there will be plenty of rides at surge rates and people waving bills around to tip, yeah, I'm going to have a higher hourly rate than the guy that drove all week carting around people going back and forth to work/school/shopping. He may or.may not make more than I did over the course of the entire week, though, or month.

Hourly rate in this gig is no way to gauge income from it.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

NOXDriver said:


> You missed a TON of expenses:
> 
> Taxes
> Health Insurance
> ...


So negative. I bet you must be fun at parties.

As a side gig I work part time for a major software company. When I talk about my salary there, NOBODY says "Oh, but Fozzie, what about your taxes?" I don't hear "that's not your true salary because it doesn't include your health insurance and vacation fund," and how much I put in my IRA is my own business, and a totally separate issue from what I earn. Why do you feel that it needs to be dragged into this equation except to try to convince people that this gig is worse than it actually is?

I pay taxes at both businesses, but I have more deductions as a rideshare driver.
My health insurance premium is less than $100 /mo. (+$5 per month for prescriptions)
Almost everything that I earn driving goes into my vacation fund.
I have stocks, bonds, mutuals, annuities, insurance, rental properties and other investments.

Driving isn't as bad as you make it out to be.


----------



## Coyotex (Feb 10, 2019)

LOL, I think it's funny how some people just want to put others down. (I've already experienced the negativity on this forum) Whether someone makes $1/hour or $100/hour, it's none of your / my business. 

I don't know, and don't care, if his numbers are accurate or not. I LIKE THE FACT that it seems legit to me. It doesn't seem like it's all BS, and I like how he's answer all the negative people with actual numbers. 

If anyone bases whether they should or should not do rideshare based on what numbers others post on a forum, then they have a lot of other issues going on.

There is a LOT of great advice on this forum, on all categories and threads, pick and choose what you think is good for you personally. 

And Seahawk....keep posting dude, love it!


----------



## gambler1621 (Nov 14, 2017)

Seahawk3 said:


> My personal insurance has a 0 deductible. Which is what I would use before ever considering Lyft or uber's


I am not trying to rain on your parade. Obviously you have thought this through. It's just that there are a few things that don't seem to apply to you, that would trip up everyone else. For example, every insurance policy or state law stipulates which policy pays when. You don't get to choose which policy pays or doesn't pay. If you are driving rideshare, U/L's policy will almost always pay first, then your policy will kick in, if it kicks in at all. Many times this will be determined in a court of law. My point, don't count on your policy applying a 0 deductible. You may get a rude surprise, or maybe everything will work as planned. Good luck in your endeavours. I hope it all works in your favor.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Seahawk3 said:


> Been doing this for almost 3 years over 10k fares. Now I'm not saying there isn't stuff to complain about. Also I said every market is different. I make 1.31 a mile and .18 a minute. Avg day I make 150 in 8 hrs. I also do Lyft grubhub and doordash in conjunction with uber.


That $1.31 will be going away soon. It will be $.70-$.80 and then $.28 for time. My market changed in November, you're lucky you've been able to keep those rates for so long.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

@Seahawk3 
Great info. Uber has help people around the globe with full and part time income on their terms. In 2018, Uber was the largest category of new small business...and we know small business is the backbone of any great economy.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Tnasty said:


> When the honeymoon period is over and Uber stops spoon feeding you things will change.


Lol, 3 yrs in, the honeymoon was over long ago for that experienced driver!



FLKeys said:


> Glad you are making it work in your market.


Agreed. Every market is different. And every driver is different. Different driving days and times, even in the same market, yield diff results. I am also glad it is working for you.



Seahawk3 said:


> Definitely not bragging the whole post was suppose to inform people that you can still do ok with this gig.


Appreciate the post. I am a full time driver myself, 3 yrs in now. Last year my gross was 52k and my mileage was 42k. I think I am doing "okay" as well, but working on my exit strategy.



emdeplam said:


> Uber was the largest category of new small business.


Uber is NOT a business - for the driver. If it was, the driver would be able to sell it when they want to quit. If it was, we could negotiate our own rates. Uber is nothing more than a JOB.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I can actually see it, if rates were $1.31 here, I would be doing very well assuming all else stayed the same.
We are at posted rate before commision of .76 for X and $1.71 for Select (but there is very little select business). I am usually able to do around $22 an hour gross doing mostly Select or surge X, at least I was until flat rate surge came to town. The only issue is that I only drive when it's busy, not busy, I don't bother going out.


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

Seahawk3 said:


> Not every market is built the same some markets you're just not going to make enough money and other markets you'll do just fine.
> 
> in my particular market I averaged almost $15 an hour after expenditures. Avg wage here is 10 an hr.


It's not about negativity to share on this forum. Lots of drivers have several years experience driving for rideshare companies.

Take a look at the pay rates nationwide. Now a days, on average, if someone has to earn $100 a day, they have to drive atleast 150-200 miles. Trips are not frequent as they used to be. I have seen flyers when guber came in the Dallas market with 2.25 per miles and 0.40 per minute rates. Current per miles rates are around 0.70 cents. Now look at all the other bs that guber has done to pay as low as possible to the drivers. If you are not driving Prius, you are probably getting 25 mpg on average. There goes your $15-20 worth of gas. But if you consider all the other car expenses, you will realized, this job pays less than minimum wage. Plus this job depends on several factors. The flexibility makes people lazy. If you are available to work. There is some event going on. Weather is not bad for driving. Some months the business completely dries out. Your expenses remains the same but the earning fluctuates. I am not making this up. I have done 15k+ trips. Quit 6 months ago. Not to mention, the more you drive, you are not only depreciating your vehicle, you are depreciating yourself. You have no idea how much this gig is going to screwed up lots of drivers in a long run, not just financially but by health wise.

Now tell me, with that $12 or $15, with no long term future, without any benefits, no insurance, can someone depends on this gig? My brotherly advice, get a real job. Or atleast don't depend on it as your only source of income.


----------



## john1975 (Jul 29, 2016)

If you want to get a bunch of peoples panties in a bunch just post your earnings ;$).


----------



## Stav53 (Nov 9, 2017)

As others said, it depends the market you're driving in. Here in west palm FL, there is no way you can make living doing Uber/Lyft. maybe in Miami? Not even sure.
I do $300-400 / week consistently, so net $150-200 per week (my math) for the past 3 years, gas, maintenance, cell phone and insurance endorsement included. I own my car so no worries for associated financial expenses. I'll redo my math if/when a big car repair hits me. Do I enjoy driving U/L? Not every day but I have nothing else to do. So .....
As one other poster said above, I got a job offering from a rider who happened to own a limo service in the area (he dropped off the limo for service) . I politely declined, not ready to wear a black tux and give up my freedom.


----------



## Coyotex (Feb 10, 2019)

$1900 in a week?!!! Holy cow! Where I come from, people make that a month and live comfortable. Yes, I understand, there are expenses, but still....wow! Even if expenses were 50%, I can handle $1000/week. Good job dude!


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

My highest was $650 in a week. I shoot for a min of $300 a week, but usually get at least $400


----------



## Seahawk3 (Oct 5, 2016)

Coyotex said:


> $1900 in a week?!!! Holy cow! Where I come from, people make that a month and live comfortable. Yes, I understand, there are expenses, but still....wow! Even if expenses were 50%, I can handle $1000/week. Good job dude!


Yeah is that a normal week? How many miles? My best week was 1400 before deductions


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

Insane $1400 a week! You are killing it


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

Coyotex said:


> $1900 in a week?!!! Holy cow! Where I come from, people make that a month and live comfortable. Yes, I understand, there are expenses, but still....wow! Even if expenses were 50%, I can handle $1000/week. Good job dude!


Dude. Tell me your last three months average. You might have ended up on a one long trip or couple. Even the good old days back in 2014, 2015, average weekly earning before expenses 1000-1200 max in 50 hours. I am talking about average.

Either, you are a completely newbie or on guber payroll to hire more drivers.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

How can you make money when Uber is paying you 60-70 cents per mile only, which is almost same as your car expenses according to IRS? Unless driving in Surge, or in DF.


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> How can you make money when Uber is paying you 60-70 cents per mile only, which is almost same as your car expenses according to IRS? Unless driving in Surge, or in DF.


Tell me where is surge nowadays? Probably in guber's head quarter. It's IPO time. Cha Ching. Whatever the valuation of these companies, is actually the money the drivers have lost. Do the math in a long run since the beginning of their business operations.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Ubermcbc said:


> Tell me where is surge nowadays? Probably in guber's head quarter. It's IPO time. Cha Ching. Whatever the valuation of these companies, is actually the money the drivers have lost. Do the math in a long run since the beginning of their business operations.


WWWHHHAAATTTT! The billions of dollars Uber has lost in its operations is "actually the money the drivers have lost ". Do you want your losses back? (they couldnt have lost it without ya!)


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

emdeplam said:


> WWWHHHAAATTTT! The billions of dollars Uber has lost in its operations is "actually the money the drivers have lost ". Do you want your losses back? (they couldnt have lost it without ya!)


About a year and a half ago, in the Dallas/Fort Worth market, there were 47,000 active uber permit. Not everybody was driving. Imagine how many more have join after that. Think about all the nice vehicle with no overhead to guber, cheap labor, no overtime, no healthcare. Imagine if there are only 10,000 active drivers with $10,000 per vehicle, that gives guber 100,000,000 worth of investments without paying a single penny or any interest money.

Think about the total guber driver pool world wide.

At the end of this game, who is the winner and who is the loser.

Don't take it personally. Every body is entitled to their opinion. I have done my part from 2014-2018. Not anymore.



emdeplam said:


> WWWHHHAAATTTT! The billions of dollars Uber has lost in its operations is "actually the money the drivers have lost ". Do you want your losses back? (they couldnt have lost it without ya!)


When i use to drive for guber, people ask me all the time. Is it a good job? How is the pay? My normal response, go flip the burger at McDonalds. You will be better off. Don't be a loser like me. Some appreciate the honesty. Some might think he don't want us to make $$$.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I've averaged $1000 a week for a year. I work towards $1,200 but get lazy, tired, etc. Best week ever was $3,200.


----------



## IGotDrive (Oct 8, 2018)

touberornottouber said:


> When you say "expenses" are you including things like depreciation? Sure you might have gotten lucky and not needed a major car repair but that doesn't mean you won't need one tomorrow. Or maybe you might just need a new vehicle entirely.
> 
> How would your earnings be affected if tomorrow your car completely died and it was goign to cost $8,000 to fix it (some transmissions do cost this much)?
> 
> ...


Vehicle depreciation is a *major *expense in doing rideshare that's often overlooked for some reason - it almost like your exchanging value in something you own for money, which is more like selling capital than earning money. Not to mention other expenses outside of the obvious like registrations, inspections, differentials, belts, rotors, tune-ups, wheel alignments/rotations, fuses, fluids, batteries, lights, freon, etc., that all require maintenance from regular vehicle use.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

One thing I learned from this forum is to never say you are making money. Many will shoot it down quickly. Yet many still drive every day I am guessing for charity.

^^^ this. The bitter people here love to try and come up with an expense that you may have forgotten or dont include. The depreciation thing comes up a lot but I bought my car for $3500 and its worth $6000-7000 even after putting 100k miles on it (190k total miles)..although I just put a new $7500 engine in it. How do you deal with appreciation? 
Someone asked how you survive a large expense like that without a warranty? You have another source of income.


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

Tnasty said:


> When the honeymoon period is over and Uber stops spoon feeding you things will change.


And in my 7th month now I can assure you the honeymoon ends around the 3rd or 4th month. Then you're stuck with a money-sucking spouse who screws with your head while also screwing every other guy in town.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Seahawk3 said:


> Between uber/Lyft I make 900 a wk avg after fuel expenses plain and simple


Not plain and simple. Not even counting other expenses, how much is the gas? What is your actual "check"?


----------



## Seahawk3 (Oct 5, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Not plain and simple. Not even counting other expenses, how much is the gas? What is your actual "check"?


 If you read my other post in the beginning of this forum topic you would see what expenses I'm including which are way more then most people include


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Seahawk3 said:


> If you read my other post in the beginning of this forum topic you would see what expenses I'm including which are way more then most people include


You are completely refusing to answer a simple question. Stop obfuscating.


----------



## Seahawk3 (Oct 5, 2016)

Fine I will answer again even though if you read the beginning of this topic it would be clear. I make roughly 15hr after expenses or 800 to 900 a week roughly. My expenses include gas, cellphone, insurance, car payment, car washes, my home internet, and of course wear and tear. After all that is deducted in a calendar month I make 3400 to 3800 dollars on avg in a 32-36hr work week.



Seahawk3 said:


> I included every expense including car payments, cellphone, insurance, gas, internet at home, car washes, tires brakes and oil changes. Been doing this 3 years and have been an indepent contractor for over a decade. Also my car has a 100k bumper to bumper warranty and my car will be paid off by then. Part of my expense was 800 car payment as I'm paying off my car in 2.5 years. As for minor damage it's not a big deal it's a work car. My insurance has a 0 deductible and rental just in case


Here is where I mentioned this earlier in the thread.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Seahawk3 said:


> Fine I will answer again even though if you read the beginning of this topic it would be clear. I make roughly 15hr after expenses or 800 to 900 a week roughly. My expenses include gas, cellphone, insurance, car payment, car washes, my home internet, and of course wear and tear. After all that is deducted in a calendar month I make 3400 to 3800 dollars on avg in a 32-36hr work week.
> 
> 
> Here is where I mentioned this earlier in the thread.


I asked what your check from uber and lyft is. Before expenses.


----------



## Seahawk3 (Oct 5, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I asked what your check from uber and lyft is.


900 after deductions combined on avg as I have already stated or roughly 1200 a week before which really doesnt matter.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Seahawk3 said:


> 900 after deductions combined on avg or roughly 1200 a week


$1200 is your check? To be clear? And you're counting $300 as expenses? (By deductions, you mean ttaxable, not what Uber and Lyft take out?)


----------



## Seahawk3 (Oct 5, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> $1200 is your check? To be clear? And you're counting $300 as expenses? (By deductions, you mean taxable, not what Uber and Lyft take out?)


1200 is what I make then I count 300 a week for deductions. Leaves about 900 a week. Now that is not the same as my taxes. End of year I am pretty close to zero. As I do the standard mileage deduction because the government allows 54 cents a mile deduction. which fyi just went up to 58 cents a mile. My car realistically costs 12 cent a mile.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Seahawk3 said:


> 900 after deductions combined on avg as I have already stated or roughly 1200 a week before which really doesnt matter.


It does matter. You're getting $1.31 per mile. Many cities are less than half that. So your $1200 would be halved. But the expenses don't change. So now you're looking at $600-$300 of expenses. Instead of making $900 its now $300 for the same work.

This is a prime example of how cutting rates by 50% doesn't cut profit in half. Its much worse than that. Because every cut comes directly out of profit.

My original point stands: you have shown you can do ok with higher rates. But 90% of drivers are not getting anywhere near the rates you are.

When your rates are cut come back and let us know how you're doing.



Seahawk3 said:


> 1200 is what I make then I count 300 a week for deductions. Leaves about 900 a week. Now that is not the same as my taxes. End of year I am pretty close to zero. As I do the standard mileage deduction because the government allows 54 cents a mile deduction. which fyi just went up to 58 cents a mile. My car realistically costs 12 cent a mile.


Got it. 12c seems a bit cheap, but ok. My car isn't 54 or 58c either. Most aren't.


----------



## Seahawk3 (Oct 5, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> It does matter. You're getting $1.31 per mile. Many cities are less than half that. So your $1200 would be halved. But the expenses don't change. So now you're looking at $600-$300 of expenses. Instead of making $900 its now $300 for the same work.
> 
> This is a prime example of how cutting rates by 50% doesn't cut profit in half. Its much worse than that. Because every cut comes directly out of profit.
> 
> ...


 12 cents is low but that's because my only real expense on my car is gas brakes tires and oil my car has a 100000 mile bumper to bumper warranty on it. And I know other markets are different I mention that in the very 1st post upon opening this thread saying every market is different but in my market I do OK. The whole point was to bring awareness that not every market is a losing market if you decide to work for 60 cents a mile that's on you. Also a lot of those areas that are a fraction of what I make also do way more business per hour than I do I'm lucky to clear 15 fares in a 8 hour shift

Also it doesnt matter for example a driver in San Fran is clearing 2 to 3k a week. He does 3 times the load I do in the same time frame. Yes his expenses are more but his take home is more as well.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Seahawk3 said:


> 12 cents is low but that's because my only real expense on my car is gas brakes tires and oil my car has a 100000 mile bumper to bumper warranty on it. And I know other markets are different I mention that in the very 1st post upon opening this thread saying every market is different but in my market I do OK. The whole point was to bring awareness that not every market is a losing market if you decide to work for 60 cents a mile that's on you. Also a lot of those areas that are a fraction of what I make also do way more business per hour than I do I'm lucky to clear 15 fares in a 8 hour shift
> 
> Also it doesnt matter for example a driver in San Fran is clearing 2 to 3k a week. He does 3 times the load I do in the same time frame. Yes his expenses are more but his take home is more as well.


Your heading says "can make money". "Can make money in a very small % of markets" would be less misleading.

And the markets that have the lowest rates are generally the same ones where you get LESS trips, not more. Because there are plenty of drivers willing to work for nothing. Besides, a money losing trip won't help you make it up in volume.

You're ignoring depreciation then? OK...

Btw I'd have to see the policy to believe the no deductible claim. And if you do this fu time that warranty won't last long.


----------



## Seahawk3 (Oct 5, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Your heading says "can make money". "Can make money in a very small % of markets" would be less misleading.
> 
> And the markets that have the lowest rates are generally the same ones where you get LESS trips, not more. Because there are plenty of drivers willing to work for nothing. Besides, a money losing trip won't help you make it up in volume.
> 
> ...


 I covered all of this earlier in the thread my deductible is 0 I have an endorsement for ride share it's an extra $25 my insurance is 180 a mth. And depreciation of my car as I have stated before is handled in my 2.5 times the normal car payments which means my car will be paid off before the warranty lapses. As for the title now you're just nit picking seriously. Everything that you have brought up in all your post of recent I have covered earlier in this thread but I am glad to go over them again


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Seahawk3 said:


> I covered all of this earlier in the thread my deductible is 0 I have an endorsement for ride share it's an extra $25 my insurance is 180 a mth. And depreciation of my car as I have stated before is handled in my 2.5 times the normal car payments which means my car will be paid off before the warranty lapses. As for the title now you're just nit picking seriously. Everything that you have brought up in all your post of recent I have covered earlier in this thread but I am glad to go over them again


Your car depreciates whether its paid for or not.


----------



## Zawop (Jan 10, 2019)

Seahawk3 said:


> Not every market is built the same some markets you're just not going to make enough money and other markets you'll do just fine.
> 
> in my particular market I averaged almost $15 an hour after expenditures. Avg wage here is 10 an hr.


Do you know how to calculate expenditures? The IRS calculates it at $0.58 a mile and in my region Uber pays $0.65 a mile plus $0.17 a minute and this is only when you have a passenger in your your vehicle. I don't see how that's good money bro.


----------



## Seahawk3 (Oct 5, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Your car depreciates whether its paid for or not.


I understand that my car depreciates but my car payments because I am pay way more than I am currently supposed to is more than my depreciation and standard car payment therefore I am covered.



Zawop said:


> Do you know how to calculate expenditures? The IRS calculates it at $0.58 a mile and in my region Uber pays $0.65 a mile plus $0.17 a minute and this is only when you have a passenger in your your vehicle. I don't see how that's good money bro.


I've been running my own business for over 10 years and I have an accountant I think I know what I'm doing. Am I the way 58 cents a mile is not a region that's everywhere this tax season last year it was 53.5 cents a mile. You're also not thinking about every other expenditure that you can deduct such as cell phone Internet car washes etcetera. Also what I make and what the government allows me to deduct are two very different thing.

Also my area its 1.31 a mile


----------

